# Seniors accused of ripping off veteran's club



## 57Chevy (4 May 2011)

shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Seniors accused of ripping off veteran's club
NewsOntario / Raymond Bowe, QMI Agency
April 28, 2011 
http://www.torontosun.com/2011/04/28/seniors-accused-of-ripping-off-veterans-club

BARRIE, ONT. - Police have charged a second senior in connection to an insider fraud that cost the Army, Navy & Air Force Club (ANAF) here $350,000.

Gordon Ashton, 78, of Innisfil, Ont., has been charged with two counts of fraud over $5,000 and one count of breach of trust.

Ashton had been the secretary-treasurer at the ANAF, a club for war veterans, since 2005.

Earlier this month, Neil McKinnon, an 86-year-old Midhurst, Ont., man and former executive board member at the ANAF, was charged with two counts of fraud over $5,000, three counts of theft over $5,000 and criminal breach of trust.

Police say MacKinnon and Ashton were writing cheques to themselves on the ANAF account.

None of the allegations against either man have been proven in court.

"They were working in conjunction with each other," Det.-Sgt. Brian Read said. "They were both well aware of the actions they were doing together."

According to police, the club was defrauded out of more than $350,000 over a five-year period.

Police allege MacKinnon defrauded the club out of $316,000, money which he used to purchase vehicles and medical benefits, while Ashton stole more than $41,000 from the club and used that cash to purchase family medical benefits and other incidentals.

"There's still some (money) outstanding," said Read, adding he's waiting for financial figures to be firmed up.

Investigators obtained bank records dating back to January 2005 and up until McKinnon's removal from the board last November.

MacKinnon, a former citizen of the year in Barrie, is well-known in the city. He had been with the ANAF for more than 40 years, including 30 years as its president.

MacKinnon and Ashton are both scheduled to appear in court May 16.


----------



## Dragone (7 May 2011)

the whole thing smells of brine and sounds like a donkey dink lick off in my opinion
well for 40 years and 30 as president im not buying the whole scam part of the charges.
sure he used the funds to pay for medical expenses and what not, who else is going to pay the bill?
Scam, did he get caught, lets see who gets away with what?


----------

